# Who makes the best FACTORY built 1911.



## Gunny

*Best FACTORY built 1911*​
Kimber1847.37%Springfeild615.79%Colt718.42%Smith & Wesson37.89%Other410.53%


----------



## Gunny

OK guys.

Just for fun, lets here who you all think makes the best factory 1911. Alot of companys make them, so I will put up just a few in the pole. If you don't agree with any on the pole, answer other, then tell us your opinion.

By the way, I'm a Kimber guy


----------



## Gunny

This is the good one. Sorry for the confusion on my part. I must have forgotten to pull my head out to breath. :roll:


----------



## 94silverado

wow you could have made it easier in my opinion they are all great guns but i had to pick the original (Colt) even though it may not be the best these days it would make me happy and it would match my grandpa's world war II uniform he gave me.

had to edit this in:
This is a great poll by the way. :beer:


----------



## Gunny

Colt makes a fine 1911. I was just going for that "Ford, Chevy, Dodge" discussion. You are right thouth. All of them are quality built guns.

:beer: 
Gunny


----------



## Remington 7400

My Springfield is not for sale, neither is my series 70 Colt.


----------



## Plainsman

I have only owned Colt and Kimber. I have shot Springfields often and Norinco isn't that bad. My Colt was absolutely terrible. I put a couple hundred dollars in after factory parts in it and all I could get was six inch groups at 25 yards. The Kimber isn't as great as the magazine articles would like you to believe, but still it does three inches at 25 yards.

After 22 and 380 semi auto's that don't require lock up the other semiautos just don't compare. I carry a 45 Kimber, but rather pack my four inch Smith 44. Semiauto's just don't impress me in the accuraccy department. I did shoot a 10 mm Colt Delta Elite that would dump bowling pins every time with careful shots at 50 yaards. I was stupid not to buy it. I could have had it with eight clips, and 200 rounds for $550.


----------



## Bore.224

Plainsman is that smith you speak of a 629 .44 mag? And yes revolvers just seem to shoot better!


----------



## Plainsman

Yup, 629 four inch and a 8 3/8 inch. I carried the 4 inch on duty for a couple years. I carried 200 grain Gold Dot 44 specials. Nearly identical to a 45 auto, still everyone was afraid I would get over penetration if I had to use it. People watched to much Dirty Harry, and it clouded reality. But then Dirty Harry would have used the 8 3/8 inch. 
One of the deputies who was kind of small stature wanted to shoot it when we were qualifying one evening. He always carried a 45 and thought if he could shoot it a 44 would be no problem. I had just read an article in one of my magazines about the 10.91 mm Magnum. In reality the guy was talking about the 44 mag with the then new 300 gr Hornady XTP with double cannelure. If your cylinder was long enough you could move the bullet out to the furthest cannelure and max load H110 at the same weight as you would for a max load with a 240 gr bullet. I got 1425 fps out of my 8 3/8 and it wasn't bad to shoot. Out of my 4 inch it nearly killed at both ends. Well to make a long story shorter, I slipped in six rounds of those when he wasn't paying any attention. He said he thought he would stick with his 45.


----------



## NDTerminator

I cut my teeth on 1911's in the Army MP's in the late 70's, and carried one type or the other the better part of my career.

My current love affair is with a Kimber Raptor II, even though I'm only allowed to carry it off duty (required to carry an issue Glock 40 cal on duty).

Granted my Raptor is a Custom Shop job, but it is far & away the sweetest shooting 1911 I've ever used, bar none. It's mighty rare when I don't print small ragged one hole groups.

If a production model is half as good, it still would be head and shoulders above any other production 45 I've ever shot.

On that basis, I vote for the Kimber...


----------



## Nate

Who makes the best for what? Combat, target, self defense? If your question is about originality, then Colt Series 70 Repro, without question. Stay away from Kimber Series II, lots of problems with extractors. I had one and dealing with Kimber was hell. Remember, if it isn't a Colt, its just a copy......


----------



## Bubba w/a 45/70

I'll take my Colt 1991A1. Just because I'm very used to it. Doesn't matter what the other companies are putting out, mine works....every time the trigger is pulled.


----------



## farmerj

Having shot some Springfields,

I gotta say I enjoy my Sistema 1927's about as much as any of them


----------



## 1911

I vote for Kimber based on my own personal experiences. I've owned several Springers, the best one I purchased at a gun show years ago. This was box stock, had many features standard not available on Colts at the time, and shot fairly well. I hot rodded it and finally traded for a new Springer. Was a mistake, so got a couple more, still more mistakes. Then got involved with Kimbers over the years, and have not had any issues. From competition to plinking, all ran perfectly. Kimber did have some issues with EXTRACTORS - not ejectors. Get one with the internal extractor. Also owned a few Colts and they are way overrated. If one has been rebuilt by Wilson etc then you have something though. I still own a Wilson Colt and is a great gun but far from being a Colt anymore. I do think that the newer Springers are back up to par again, but my money goes with the Kimber - best value I think.


----------



## huntin1

Awhile back I would have said Kimber. I recently had a chance to shoot one of these:

SigArms GSR Revolution 1911









Man would I like to have one!!!!

So I voted other.

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## jswanson

Kimber 8)


----------



## Gunny

That Sig is sweet. I've never had a chance to fire one. I have heard good things about them though.


----------



## caribukiller

para-ordnance they're just like the colts but made in canada


----------



## ARIZONA HUNTER

heres mine:
http://www.taurususa.com/products/produ ... ory=Pistol


----------



## Night_Sailor

94silverado said:


> wow you could have made it easier in my opinion they are all great guns but i had to pick the original (Colt) even though it may not be the best these days it would make me happy and it would match my grandpa's world war II uniform he gave me.
> 
> had to edit this in:
> This is a great poll by the way. :beer:


 I like the Colts too. I have three and never had a problem with any of them--ever. They can be improved with various options. And finally, the resale is great for a genuine Colt.


----------



## WoodstockDoug

I can't answer for "best" because I haven't shot any 1911's other than mine, so I didn't vote in the poll.

Mine is a Para Ordnance Companion, and it is a dream to shoot... wonderfully smooth trigger. Para certainly makes some fine guns, although I have heard that their customer service is poor. I don't know that, personally, since I've never needed any service on my Companion.


----------

